# New Track In N. Conway NH



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I was just up there last weekend and going behind downtown (opposite side of the Conway Scenic RR), there is a new track installed with new rail, ballast, a steel trestle, new crossing signals and gates. I know this was an old row to Portland, Maine (MEC mtn Division) and it does connect with the Conway Scenic in a new switch. There is a passing siding at a station named Kearsage. All this behind N. Conway. Further south, the rail seems ok but a lot older than the new rail described earlier.
Anyone know what's going on here? It just seems like a random bunch of work, not to mention the cost! There must be something happening if all this work was done.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

That track has been there for years. Maybe it was just repaired/updated. I took the Notch train from there maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I took the notch train 2 years ago and that's when I noticed the new switch. Great ride!! All this work wouldn't be done unless something was happening. It's all new work.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

The Flying Yankee is almost ready to run again. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I've read that the Maine DOT owns the Maine ROW which is the old Maine Central mountain division to the NH state line and hopes to have freight and passenger service resume again someday. The work I saw is on the NH ROW and only lasts about a mile or so.


----------

